# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Рэвностьь

## Nobody...

Один раз писала сюда,легче вроде стало,теперь я опять пришла сюда с очередной проблемой,потому что тяжело на душе,и надо бы рассказать кому-то. Почувствовала,что нуждаюсь в помощи психологической.
.В обычной жизни у меня друзей можно сказать и нет,два человека,с которыми больше всего общаюсь. Поэтому,появились друзья в интернете. С одним хорошим человеком познакомилась здесь)
Два человека сейчас,с кем я очень хорошо общаюсь,и,к сожалению моему,моя проблема связана с одним из них. Дело в том,что этот человек,за 8 месяцев стал для меня очень дорог,мы очень много друг о друге знаем,личного в том числе. Если что-то случалось,я всегда ему первому писала. Ну,и сейчас пишу. Он порядком старше меня,но это не главное. От того,что я к нему привыкла,наверно,по глупости своей,немножко влюбилась. Недавно,в день своего рождения,он познакомился на  работе с девушкой,19 летней студенткой. Мне это конечно же сразу не понравилось. Не могла скрывать ревность,и в сообщениях это раздражение было видно.  
Сегодня,как он мне рассказал,они приходили к нему домой,и занимались всякими вещами(не прям теми,но всё же). Когда я прочитала это,меня сразу бросило в жар,я отключила интернет и пол часа успокаивала себя музыкой. Сдерживалась чтоб не заплакать. Мы живём в разных местах. Он в городе,а я в деревне. Один раз виделись с ним,когда я к сестре приезжала. Сегодня он мне написал что у него кое-что произошло,после чего я вряд ли захочу приехать. Ну,потом мы с ним поговорили не очень приятно,он говорил что если меня это бесит,то можем перестать общаться и т.д. я сидела и плакала. 
Я понимаю,что этот человек дороже для меня,чем я для него. Когда мы начали общаться,сразу были понятны его намерения,он их не скрывал. Но я всё равно очень хотела с ним общаться. Часто он мне так же больно делал,но я всё равно убеждала себя в том,что он мне нужен. Просто я так зацепилась за него,что теперь боюсь отпустить,как будто со мной что-то случится,если мы например перестанем общаться.
Я хочу продолжать с ним общаться,но просто,не знаю,как мне научиться адекватно реагировать на эти его истории. Ревность просто разрывает. Сейчас вроде успокоилась,но потом скорее всего это опять будет. Это очень сильная ревность,дошло до того что у меня поднялась температура,меня тошнило и я просто как овощ была. Я даже не могу смотреть на то,что он онлайн с той страницы,потому что он с неё переписывается с ней. Может она правда хорошая,я не знаю,пытаюсь себя убедить в том,что всё хорошо.
Получилось как попало,но основное я вроде бы сказала. Это примерно то,что я хотела сказать. Спасибо,если уделили внимание этой истории,буду рада,если что-нибудь подскажете)а то пока один суицид в голову лезет)

----------


## Человек из будущего

Ох как мне эти интернет-истории знакомы, они так похожи, наверное у каждого пользователя глобальной сети есть такие истории. Вы сейчас в каких отношениях? В дружеских? А ревность тогда зачем? Почему не живёте вместе? 8-месяцев небольшой срок, но уже зависимость. Я читал историю продолжительностью более 3-х лет точно, без реальной встречи, во там драма была, бедняга несколько раз приезжал, но до встречи так и не дошло.
Как заглушить ревность, это не ко мне, я таких способов знаю только один - заниматься своим саморазвитием, работой, чтобы свободные мысли не летали, их надо впрягать в какое-то дело. У вас какие планы на этого друга? Кстати сколько вам и ему лет?

----------


## 4ёрный

1. Знакомства для серьёзных отношений в инете - чушь заведомая. Максимум - можно анонимно делиться тем, чего в реале никому не скажешь.
2. Если он заранее предупредил о несерьезности отношений, зачем Вы себя убеждали в обратном?
3. Ревность - комплекс неполноценности. Если визави тебя не ценит - флаг ему в руки. Тем более, что имеется разница в возрасте. Со временем хватится - поздно будет. Я не верю в сказочки о суперлюбви людей разных поколений.

----------


## Nobody...

Мы просто общаться начинали,не для серьёзных отношений.
Я знаю,что нет смысла ревновать,в этом и проблема,что я это понимаю,но ничего не могу поделать.

----------


## Nobody...

Мы в дружеских отношениях. Жить вместе никак не можем,т.к. я  ещё учусь в школе(16 лет),а он достаточно взрослый. Он не заинтересован в серьёзных отношениях,я это сразу понимала,и он сам это говорил. Ни на какие отношения я тоже не надеялась,ревновать его не собиралась,хотела просто общаться,потому что у нас с ним много общего,общих интересов.Но,так получилось.
Да,просто сопливая история для других людей. Знаю,что не очень это всё звучит)

----------


## 4ёрный

Я тут почитал Вашу предыдущую тему. Мне кажется, что Ваша проблема в тепличности. В подмене реала виртуалом. Вам просто необходимо сходить в какой-нибудь пеший поход с минимальным количеством взрослых дня на два-три. Посмотрите людей, себя узнаете.
В своё время ( когда мне было примерно столько лет, сколько Вам сейчас) из'ездил пол страны (без родителей). Очень помогло определиться "по жизни"))) Просто однообразное болото очень с'едает. Тут у кого хочешь "крыша закАпает".

----------


## 4ёрный

Знаете,  Вы сейчас в том прекрасном возрасте, когда все, что будет пережито, впоследствии вспоминается с ностальгией. Старайтесь не заполнить себя негативном. Поверьте, у Вас ещё все впереди.

----------


## Nobody...

Спасибо)

----------


## 4ёрный

А "сопливой", кстати, эта история будет потом. Лет через эээээ.... 15)))
Как говорится: "много чего было, да детям не расскажешь"...)))))

----------


## Nobody...

Знаю)

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Мы в дружеских отношениях. Жить вместе никак не можем,т.к. я  ещё учусь в школе(16 лет),а он достаточно взрослый. Он не заинтересован в серьёзных отношениях,я это сразу понимала,и он сам это говорил. Ни на какие отношения я тоже не надеялась,ревновать его не собиралась,хотела просто общаться,потому что у нас с ним много общего,общих интересов.Но,так получилось.
> Да,просто сопливая история для других людей. Знаю,что не очень это всё звучит)


 Я сам такую историю переживал как минимум 2 раза ) Плохо конечно, больно, и плакать хочется. Так трудно встретить своего родного человека, и так легко потерять. А потом снова поиски, да просто общения не хватает, просто банального тёплого душевного общения. Ну держись, у меня на это 2 года ушло, чтобы забыть человека, который меня оставил. И после этого я уже никому не верю, доверие к людям подорвано. Но я продолжаю жить один, мне не привыкать. У тебя еще есть много времени впереди, еще встретится хороший человек.

----------


## Nobody...

Надеюсь.Спасибо

----------


## June

> Так жаль, что мы - всего лишь животные. И наши любимые - тоже животные, движимые пучками гормонов, отвечающими за базовые потребности.


 Реальность едина для всех живых существ. Почему сей факт не действует угнетающе на других, даже на тех, кто с ним знаком?

----------


## 4ёрный

Многие ищут ответ в дебрях разума. Иногда делясь с другими в виде плодов творчества.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Не верю ни во что прекрасное и вечное. Уходит вся романтика после заявлений "мужчина - существо полигамное"... Будет большой удачей наткнуться на верного, честного и корректного в общении человека. Но не факт, что с таким не будет скучно


 Главное, чтобы не наткнуться на такого, с которым станет слишком уж весело). А так же не стоит забывать, что не все мужики одинаковые, они разные. И каждый новый нае*ет и разочарует тебя как-то по-своему. Никогда заранее не угадаешь, на какую очередную безумную херню они способны. Ну разве это не романтично?).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Термин "романтика" применили наши вожатые в летнем лагере, когда нам предлагалось соседствовать со всевозможными ползучими и летучими тварями, шатаясь по тёмному лесу, так что значение известное. Я в такой поход связки потянула на ноге.


 Ну возможно, они (вожатые) таким образом пытались вам привить способность некоторых представителей отряда рукокрылых, которые используют для ориентации в темном пространстве эхолокацию. Зачетный лагерь для потенциальных смертников).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Скорее пытались дать понять, что романтика - это отсутствие мало-мальских условий для удовлетворения базовых потребностей.


 Дополню логическую цепочку вопросом: "А кто за неимением мало-мальских условий пытается реализовать базовые потребности, облекая все это термином "романтика"?)

----------


## June

> Если не сдерживать свою нарциссическую сторону, то я бы назвала таких людей примитивными: расплодиться и размножиться, либо имитировать известные акты, гонясь за вожделением. Хочется сказать таким людям "живите счастливо и далеко от меня", но их абсолютное большинство. Когда-нибудь изолируюсь в загробный мир.


 Не вижу повода сдерживаться, поскольку сии рассуждения не принесут им никакого вреда и даже вряд ли будут прочитаны. Опасность я вижу лишь в том, что животность наша, на мой взгляд, является ложной целью, и причина ваших слёз совершенно в другом. Видели, как военная авиация во время боевых действий периодически отстреливает тепловые ловушки? Горящая ловушка светится ярче авиадвигателя, и ракета с головкой теплового самонаведения поражает то, что обычно не приносит вообще никакого вреда. А в это время реальная опасность остаётся ею незамеченной.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Оптимист.


 )) Совершенно верно. Правильной дорогой идете, товарищ).

----------


## Zadym4ivaya

Ревность губит двух людей -одного сгрызает изнутри, другого аттаками

----------

